# what can live with cockatiels



## rsmw3 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi im looking to build an avery and would like a mixed avery if poss the indoors part will be 7ft wide 8ft long 10ft high outside part 12ft square what could i keep with cockatiels thanks rob


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I've seen cockatiels living happily with finches and budgies...I've also seen finches with their feet torn off by them.
It's all down to the temperament of the birds.Personally I wouldn't mix them with anything smaller.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I personally would not put anything smaller than a budgie with cockatiels. I have both and they get on fine.
I would love a couple of rosellas but they are expensive but ive been told they can live with them.
I have rabbits at the bottom of the aviary and have a pond with a waterfall that the birds can paddle in.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with poohdog. Other small parrots will live happily with them. (Not lovebirds as they can be aggressive to other species).


----------



## rsmw3 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks guys might get some rosellas as iv had these before maybe put them in first
i use to keep birds a few year ago here's what i had

pair of rosellas
pair of blue crowned conures
pair of love birds
pair of hahns macaws
pair of orange winged amazons
8 pairs of cockatiels
20 pairs of budgies

they all had there own aviarys but moved house and only had small garden so they had to go now im moving and the new place has a huge garden so starting up again can't wait to get it going 
thanks again Rob


----------

